

Should all kids learn Algebra? (Dr. Schank's Educational Outrage column) - felipe
http://www.engines4ed.org/schank/edoutragecolumns/edoutrage46.cfm

======
Alex3917
It's almost impressive that someone with such a lengthy resume can write such
a bad article.

